# Please suggest a Graphics Card



## iluvw810i (Aug 11, 2011)

My config of the system is like this:

Core 2 Duo at 3.16 Ghz
4GB DD3
1 Tb HDD
Intel Motherboard (not sure of the model number right now)

---------------------------------------------------------

Please suggest me a graphics card within the range of 10k.

I am looking to get the card within a week. And if someone is selling please PM me as well.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2011)

What is your max budget?


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 11, 2011)

what PSU do you have?
MSI R6850 Cyclone Power Edition	For Rs.9800


----------



## Cilus (Aug 11, 2011)

iluvw810i, download *CPU-Z* and let us know exact model numbers of the components you have. Also as thetechfreak suggested let us know what PSU or SMPS you are having. if it is some cheap Local Frontech/Intex SMPS then probably you need a new one as those SMPS simply can't handle a high end card like HD 6850. Also let us know in what resolution you are planning to game.


----------



## iluvw810i (Aug 11, 2011)

I indeed have a local Iball SMPS rated at 450 w. Which one should I go for? Is my processor and system RAM enough to handle the 6850?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2011)

iluvw810i said:


> I indeed have a local Iball SMPS rated at 450 w. Which one should I go for? Is my processor and system RAM enough to handle the 6850?



450W might be a bit problem at full load.


----------



## iluvw810i (Aug 11, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> 450W might be a bit problem at full load.


Then which one do you suggest. I want to have a good gaming as well as good HD movie viewing experience. Suggest bro


----------



## Skud (Aug 11, 2011)

Get FSP Saga II 500W as SMPS and Sapphire 6770. It should be within your budget.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 11, 2011)

iluvw810i said:


> I indeed have a local Iball SMPS rated at 450 w. Which one should I go for? Is my processor and system RAM enough to handle the 6850?


Your Processor is okay and 4 GB ram is well enough. But you didn't anwer my 2nd question...What resolution you are going to use?


----------



## iluvw810i (Aug 11, 2011)

Cilus said:


> Your Processor is okay and 4 GB ram is well enough. But you didn't anwer my 2nd question...What resolution you are going to use?



I am intending for a resolution close to 1360 x 786 if nothing else. Also was thinking of upgrading my current LCD to a LED LCD. What do you suggest?

Given that I buy Sapphire 6770/6850 along with the SAGA II 500 W, will my system be able to deliver a good FPS while gaming at this resolution. Also will I be able to "enjoyingly" see HD movies?

Games, i usually play sports and racing games. So involves fast motion


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> Get FSP Saga II 500W as SMPS and Sapphire 6770. It should be within your budget.



+1 for it (if OP is not interested in full HD smooth gaming).


----------



## iluvw810i (Aug 11, 2011)

@d6mbg...
Kinda new ere..so what is OP?
And I  am not only interested, infact necessarily need smooth HD playback as with gaming


----------



## Skud (Aug 11, 2011)

OP=Original Poster

HD playback and gaming are different. Are you going to upgrade your monitor too?


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2011)

iluvw810i said:


> @d6mbg...
> Kinda new ere..so what is OP?
> And I  am not only interested, infact necessarily need smooth HD playback as with gaming



iluvw810i, you joined here at August 2006, and I joined here a few days back. So, who is new?


----------



## Skud (Aug 11, 2011)

Doesn't matter. I am a member since almost the beginning and 95% or more of my posts are since the last 4-5 months. Even I was not aware about quite a few things some months earlier.

I must be ignorant about some other things yet.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 11, 2011)

yes this forum is a nice place to learn lot of things.
@op
6850 and fsp saga 500W


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 11, 2011)

Skud said:


> Doesn't matter. I am a member since almost the beginning and 95% or more of my posts are since the last 4-5 months. Even I was not aware about quite a few things some months earlier.
> 
> I must be ignorant about some other things yet.



This forum is very nice place to learn. 
In my case, I know almost every bit about latest software, programming language shits etc, but had very small idea about hardware part. I'm a regular subscriber of digit magazine, and once I saw there that it have its own forum. Types the url & then checked this forum as unregistered user for 2-3 months.Then I've decided to join in this forum & it paid off.


----------



## soumo27 (Aug 11, 2011)

if u only play_ racing and sports_ games, get a 6770 Sapphire/MSI with FSP SAGA 500W...


----------



## Cilus (Aug 12, 2011)

iluvw810i, at a resolution of 1366X768 (it is not 1360X768), HD 6770 can play all the high end games with the highest settings enabled. Also you can get a HD 6790 which is little powerful than HD 6770.

So my suggestion:

Sapphire HD 6790 1 GB GDDR5 @ 7.8K
FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2.2K

THe Gfx card price is from GRAPHIC CARDS


----------



## Skud (Aug 12, 2011)

Some monitors do have a max res of *1360x768,* don't know why! 


Can a 6790 lives happily with a FSP 500W? I mean, it consumes more power than either a 6770 or 6850.


----------



## vickybat (Aug 12, 2011)

6770 is the more viable option here considering the cost and choice of psu.

6770 and saga 500 is a good combination and more than enough for 1366x768.
Don't get 6790 as its a lot power hungry and needs two 6pin power connectors.

Msi 6770 is cheap now and costs 6.5k including taxes.
Check *here*.


----------



## Chaitanya (Aug 12, 2011)

No more confusions get a 6770

if u still hav doubts check this 

further more check this out & see how power hungry is 6790


----------



## iluvw810i (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey guys I have finally being able to sort out my required Graphics card and as well as the SMPS. 

Card will be :  ati 6770 HD and smps will be saga II 500 W
Three Cheers to the Digit Forum and all its helpful members.

Regards


----------



## Skud (Aug 12, 2011)

I told you.  In your budget that's the most balanced config IMO. Great choice.


----------



## thetechfreak (Aug 12, 2011)

Good Choice 
Dont Overclock  the card as soon as you get it. Let it run for a few days. Check how it it. Then you may overclock. But my suggestion is to Overclock only after warranty runs out 

Best of Luck


----------



## iluvw810i (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Skud and thanks for the last min info Thetechfreak


----------



## iluvw810i (Aug 17, 2011)

Guys just came back to town with the money to get the card. But right now, I have a new problem/query. 
As in the earlier posts, I had told that I will be going for Sapphire Ati Radeon 6770HD. Now my tension is whether my motherboard will support it?

I have a Intel Classic series DG33FB motherboard with 4 GB of ram at 333.3Mhz.
Will it be risky to go for the upgrade?
Please reply friends


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 17, 2011)

the graphic card will be 100% bottlenecked by processor unless it's of some E84xx series...  

it's because i faced heavy bottlenecks and same problem with my C2D E7200 @ 3.2GHZ, but now no issues with my Core i5 

with C2D - Crysis 2 @ 1366x768 Ultra settings dipped to 12 FPS with GPU utilisation of only 33%

Buy a HD 6670 and enjoy gaming with medium-high settings with full utilisation.


----------



## iluvw810i (Aug 17, 2011)

My processor specs is Intel C2D E8500 at 3.16 Ghz


----------



## Cilus (Aug 17, 2011)

Buddy, first of all, HD 6790 is more power hungry than a HD 6770 but it does not mean that it is very very power hungry. Even a good 450W PSU can handle it and in guru3D review of HD 6790, 450W is recommended. The maximum power consumption of HD 6790 in full load is 104W and the total system power consumption is 245W along with a 3.75 GHz, overclocked i7 965.
So HD 6790 is actually the best buy within the budget. Apart from gaming FPS, it will also offer better tessellation performance than HD 6770 as it is based on new BART architecture.

2ndly C2D 8500 is a pretty processor and there is very little chance of bottleneck with a HD 6770 or HD 6790.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 17, 2011)

iluvw810i said:


> My processor specs is Intel C2D E8500 at 3.16 Ghz



It seems Ok ...  Post your experience after you buy it.


----------



## iluvw810i (Aug 18, 2011)

Just got the shiny new Sapphire HD6670 vapor-x card at 7.5k and FSP saga II 500w.
Dont have much games yet but tested it with Fifa 2011 and Battlefield. Never felt better. Dont know how much fps is being logged thou.


----------



## Skud (Aug 18, 2011)

Is it a typo? I guess it's a 6770 vapor-x. Congrats anyway...


----------



## topgear (Aug 19, 2011)

@ iluvw810i - congrats ! Share some nice pics and what's the idle and load temp you getting with the vapor-x cooler


----------



## ashis_lakra (Aug 19, 2011)

You can use "FRAPS" to know fps or "MSI Afterburner" to log the temperatures as well as FPS in game .

Show some pics


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 19, 2011)

Afterburner shows fps, does lag free screen capture. I see FRAPs as redundant now.


----------



## Skud (Aug 19, 2011)

Does it record high quality videos too?


----------



## topgear (Aug 20, 2011)

^^ yep, it can record ( in game ) videos too


----------

